# Hey fellas.



## Ejams (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey fellas, Nice 2 meet people with the same interest as myself. I'll introduce myself. I'm male, 34 years old. I've been training about 7 years now & love bodybuilding. I started training by myself at home & friends said it wouldn't last but its been over 7 years & I'm enjoying it more than ever. I've hit a plateau & thought I needed some help & advice, especially with supplements, which I only very recently started taking. Some back ground info: I'm 182 cms tall & weigh in at 103 kgs with an estimated bf% of 16% (which I want to start improving a.s.a.p). Anyway that's enough about me. I look forward to getting to know you guys better over time & hopefully learning a thing or two, Talk soon, Ejams.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Ejams* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 20, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey bro.


----------



## mdwil83 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey new guy here too


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

